# Xbox LIVE is free this weekend



## mwgdrwg (May 1, 2009)

I've read a few people on here say they are Xbox LIVE Silver only. Well, for the next 3 days you can get all the benefits of Gold membership for free (www.xbox.com/xtival). So get yourselves online for some multiplayer action.


----------



## internetstalker (May 1, 2009)

Well I pay for it!

wheres my free 72 hours

I want  a refund


----------



## dlx1 (May 1, 2009)

fuck refund I want free game


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 1, 2009)

You just can't please some people


----------



## Callum91 (May 1, 2009)

Bunch of free loaders!


----------



## kained&able (May 1, 2009)

Your taxes pay for my free weekend!

so cheers!


dave


----------



## Cloud (May 1, 2009)

Fucking A

My xbox has just blown up!


----------



## SW9 (May 2, 2009)

I got a free 1 month trial code if anyone wants it


----------



## bmd (May 2, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Fucking A
> 
> My xbox has just blown up!



Good times!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 25, 2009)

All you Silvers can play with us Golds again this weekend.


----------

